# [Batch] Leerzeichen bei Parameterübergabe



## Hawkings (10. April 2008)

Hi @ all,

ich rufe von einem Programm aus eine Batch-Datei mit einigen Parametern auf.
Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich einem Pfad mit übergeben muss, der auch Leerzeichen enthalten könnte...
Wenn ich die Parameter wie folgt übergebe ... 
* Local_PC C Dokumente und Einstellungen\blabla\Desktop\Tool *
dann erkennt er den letzten Pfad nicht als einen Parameter an sondern als 3...
blödes Leerzeichen halt ;-)
Aus diesem Grund habe ich den Pfad in " " gesetzt und er wird wunderbar übergeben.
Jetzt ist aber das Problem, dass er die Anführungszeichen nicht entfernt innerhalb des Batch - Programms, sondern einfach einsetzt...

und bei mir am Ende sowas dasteht :-(
*.. "\\Local_PC\C$\"Dokumente und Einstellungen\blabla\Desktop\Tool"\Informations\"*
Sehr besch...eiden...finde ich das mal so...

Weiß einer, wie ich das Problem umgehen kann, ohne als Vorraussetzung angeben zu müssen, dass man das Tool nur mit Pfaden *OHNE *Leerzeichen benutzen kann?
Ich möchte auch nicht noch eine 3. Programmiersprache in das Projekt einbinden...

Gibt es da irgendwelche Tricks?!

Grüße und schonmal Danke im Vorraus für eure Vorschläge


----------



## JeyB (11. April 2008)

Hi,

vielleicht hilft dir diese Seite weiter http://www.antonis.de/dos/batchtut/index.htm



Gruß, JeyB


----------



## JeyB (11. April 2008)

oder die http://www.admini.de/batch-infos.htm


----------

